# Woodside to the ocean, Saturday 1/29/2011



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It looks like I have the whole day to go riding on Saturday, and the weather looks perfect! I'm thinking of doing one of the classic Woodside to the ocean routes, maybe pushing out to 100 miles for an early season century. One possibility includes climbing OLH, looping back on Alpine west, lunch at Skyline/84, then the Pescadero run to the ocean and return on Tunitas Creek. It will be early season pace with short stops. Anyone interested?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I am doing some sort of OLH or KIngs to W.Alping or Tunitas on Friday.

I am looking to do something similar on Saturday to get in some sort of riding before Superbowl Mt Hamilton. 

I have been off the bike for all intensive purposes for a few months. 

So if you want company for OLH and W. Alpine you can count me in, but you are on your own after that 

On my way to go do kings now. Would do OLH if you can make a lunch ride. Let me know.

973...00...4216 text me

Al


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't make a ride today unfortunately (school commitment). The Saturday plan could work - we can talk about start time and place nearer the day. Cheers!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm in if the start is 9 am or later.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> I'm in if the start is 9 am or later.


I don't want a particularly early start either, so let's meet at 9.30am? Looking forward to the ride!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

What time at base of olh?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John - let's meet at Windy Hill OSP at 9:30am.

heythorp - I estimate 10 minutes to get riding and 10 minutes to roll down to OLH. So we'll be at the base of OLH at 9:50am +/- 5 mins. We'll wait if you are not there, but no later than 10am.

Anyone else up for this? There are various points to bail out if you don't want to commit to a full day of riding.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John - let's meet at Windy Hill OSP at 9:30am.

heythorp - I estimate 10 minutes to get riding and 10 minutes to roll down to OLH. So we'll be at the base of OLH at 9:50am +/- 5 mins. We'll wait if you are not there, but no later than 10am.

Anyone else up for this? There are various points to bail out if you don't want to commit to a full day of riding.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, my Friday ride just turned into an OLH to stage to pescadero to W. Alpine. I have never done this loop before and this is definitely biting off too much for me right now. 

I plan on showing up but I might be done after OLH. We will see Sat morning. Oh and the weather is going to suck compared to the last 2 weeks.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Count me in on the ride. I'll meet you guys at bridge that marks the beginning of OLH. I'm going to start from Los Altos and will bail out half way. If you guys head up West Alpine, I'll call it day there and head down Pagemill Road. Never met any of you, so I'll be on an silver aluminum Cannondale or my white carbon bike that has a pig horn on the handlebars.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

CHL - excellent, glad that you can make it!

I'll be the tall one on the white Tarmac.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

See you there.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Ugh, it wasn't supposed to rain!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL... brutal, man, just brutal. Not sure what was worse - trying to find my way up Tunitas (it was so dark and wet at one point I almost had to stop) or the crawl down Kings. Still nice to get in some distant and elevation in January.

Thanks for leading it.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I think the point that it started to go horribly pear-shaped was on Tunitas Creek when I said "at least we are having better weather than the Tour of California".


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, that's right. You did say that. 

Looking at my Garmin data: without elevation correction: 8600 ft.

With elevation correction: 12,000 ft

I'm surprised how off they are.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi UK/Dr. John/Heythorp:

Nice finally meeting the people behind the RBR nicknames. I got back at my car parked at Layola at about 12:15-12:30 and it beginning to slightly sprinkle. After West Alpine, did you guys head back up north down 84 and up Tunitas or did you take several other "detours?" 

Rolling down King's Mountain in the dark doesn't appear that fun to me but I'm glad to see everyone made it home. If you guys head up Mt. Hamilton during Super Bowl Sunday, I may see you there. 

Cheers and safe riding,
CHL


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

That's basically it. So after OLH and West Alpine, it was Skyline to 84 then down to La Honda and across to Haskins Hill and down to Pescadero. After a quick bite to eat it was Stage Road to Lobitos cut-off road, up Tunitas and down Kings Mountain. The visibility problem wasn't the dark! This was still mid afternoon - it was the drizzle and condensation on the glasses. Neither of us were dressed for rain and Kings Mountain was really wet and cold. I decided that the only way it could be worse would be if I fell off, so I kept the speed well down. Anyway it started brightening up by the time I got to the car, but my socks were soaked through and I was definitely "done". The 80 very hilly miles took a bit over 5 hours of riding time.

What this ride needed was warmer weather, some sun and no drizzle, and then it would be conceivable to add in a climb of Page Mill Road or Kings Mountain to round it off to 100 miles and 10,000 feet!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The visibility problem wasn't the dark!


It was an additional problem for me. My sunglasses are very dark, prescription, and it's not a matter of just removing them. I can't see anything without them! I didn't think It'd be necessary to bring my non-tinted pair. Add in the fogging up, rain...too funny. "Hmm.... I think the road bends right here." 



> Neither of us were dressed for rain and Kings Mountain was really wet and cold.


Yep. I didn't have a cap, which I usually carry in questionable weather. We were to optimistic. 



> Nice finally meeting the people behind the RBR nicknames.


Nice to meet you too, and thanks for tagging along for a portion. Always nice to meet someone new.



> What this ride needed was warmer weather, some sun and no drizzle, and then it would be conceivable to add in a climb of Page Mill Road or Kings Mountain to round it off to 100 miles and 10,000 feet!


That would be fun. And using Garmin's elevation correction, it'd probably put the ride over 20,000 feet.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

In the last month, we consistently punched out of the valley fog to the sunshine of skyline blvd. Today looked the same but as you got to elevation, it was nothing but fog rain!

fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Running just does not help cycling. Thats all I have to say. So you guys in June.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

heythorp said:


> Running just does not help cycling. Thats all I have to say. So you guys in June.


Hey, Superbowl isn't in June? You gotta relax, be even-keeled and keep riding when the riding's good. 

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I took my kid riding at Skyline Blvd yesterday. I cancelled the ride when we got up there since I didn't want to harden the kid just yet. But he insisted that we ride. 

It turned out ok.

fc


----------

